# Kubota M5700 vs Mahindra 6000



## Crest68 (Dec 30, 2021)

I have a conundrum of choosing between the 2 tractors and interested to see if anyone has any opinions of which one would make a better keeper. I have always had the opinion that a Kubota would be of higher quality, but after comparing them side by side, the Mahindra has some merits. Both tractors are 4wd, have a FEL and are right at 800 hours. The Kubota (K) is a 2005 with a Woods 1027 FEL with Quick Attach Conversion for the bucket, the Mahindra (M) is a 2002 with a Mahindra 265 FEL with their version of a quick attach for the bucket. Hydraulic pumps on both tractors are rated at 11 gpm. I've owned the M since 2004 but have an opportunity to buy the Kubota within a couple $K of what i can sell the Mahindra. 
The Mahindra- weight is around 6500#, rear tires are about 2" wider than the Kubota, drawbar is heavier than the Kubota, has a canopy, has a suspension seat, new clutch pp and throwout bearing, new fuel tank since the coating on the old one started flaking off, new starter, rebuilt joystick valve assembly, has set outside most of its life so its faded and has weathered. (The throwout bearing failed, and since the tractor was split, i replaced the clutch and pressure plate)
The Kubota- weighs about 4200# and from what I can tell it has had good care, sounds and runs out good, metal (and plastic) are in good shape, tread is a little better than than the M, although the rear tires are a little narrower.
My use of the tractor will be 6' brushog, moving brush and downed trees, some driveway repair/ maintenance, putting in food plots. Although the extra weight of the M is beneficial for front end loader work, I'm not sure that the extra weight will matter for what i will be using it for. 
I can haul the Kubota (without the loader) on my trailer, but would need to road or hire transport of the M
If I go with the K, I will need to buy a canopy for the K or transfer the one from the M to the K, and buy a suspension seat for the K.
Sorry for the long post but wanted to provide all of the details that i could.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Crest, welcome to the forum.

Just my opinion, but a Kubota is a higher quality machine.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to this forum
I like the extra weight of the Mahindra tractor. My neighbor had the engine fail on Mahindra 6530 but engine was replaced under warranty.

Which type reverser does the M5700 have(sync or hyd)? I once owned a Kubota M4900 with identical 5 cyl engine similar to M5700 that I liked this engine when pulling sq baler. I disliked when M4900 sync-shuttle failed after handling may 100's of rd bales. I much prefer the hyd shuttle on my M7040 that has no dry traction clutch to wear out.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

I do think Mahindra makes a decent tractor, but my concern is always for service & support. Until Mahindra has a real dealer network this will always be an issue IMHO. 
I am pretty sure your weight data for the Kubota is for a 2-wheel drive with no loader. Check this out: TractorData.com Kubota M5700 tractor information


----------



## Crest68 (Dec 30, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to this forum
> I like the extra weight of the Mahindra tractor. My neighbor had the engine fail on Mahindra 6530 but engine was replaced under warranty.
> 
> Which type reverser does the M5700 have(sync or hyd)? I once owned a Kubota M4900 with identical 5 cyl engine similar to M5700 that I liked this engine when pulling sq baler. I disliked when M4900 sync-shuttle failed after handling may 100's of rd bales. I much prefer the hyd shuttle on my M7040 that has no dry traction clutch to wear out.


Sorry for the delay to respond- ive been out of pocket for the last week. The Mahindra has the mechanical shuttle, the Kubota has the fluid drive shuttle. Any idea why Kubota discontinued the 5 cylinder after only a few years?


----------



## Crest68 (Dec 30, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I do think Mahindra makes a decent tractor, but my concern is always for service & support. Until Mahindra has a real dealer network this will always be an issue IMHO.
> I am pretty sure your weight data for the Kubota is for a 2-wheel drive with no loader. Check this out: TractorData.com Kubota M5700 tractor information


Thanks for the response, but i was comparing the weights of the 2 without loaders because i couldnt find the weights of the loaders. I have dealers for both tractors within 20 miles, but i will be able to trailer the K and will need to road or hire hauling for the M.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

Crest68 said:


> Thanks for the response, but i was comparing the weights of the 2 without loaders because i couldnt find the weights of the loaders. I have dealers for both tractors within 20 miles, but i will be able to trailer the K and will need to road or hire hauling for the M.


A one-time inconvenience for a long-term purchase decision? I will take that every time. 
Remember, 'dealer' has very little to do with 'service'. 
Lowes is a perfect example. They sell thousands of mowers but do zero of the service or warranty issues. I know for the three Lowe's stores closest to me, the buyer has to take their own mower over 120 miles away to another state to get service and warranty repair. 
This would be my concern with Mahindra. Make certain you can get support, not just a sale.


----------



## Crest68 (Dec 30, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> A one-time inconvenience for a long-term purchase decision? I will take that every time.
> Remember, 'dealer' has very little to do with 'service'.
> Lowes is a perfect example. They sell thousands of mowers but do zero of the service or warranty issues. I know for the three Lowe's stores closest to me, the buyer has to take their own mower over 120 miles away to another state to get service and warranty repair.
> This would be my concern with Mahindra. Make certain you can get support, not just a sale.


Warranty service isn't a concern due to the age of the tractors that i am dealing with. Our dealers in this area, both M and K, have service shops and have been in business for over 30 years.


----------

